# Pflichtfelder aus XSD-Datei lesen?



## unrealzero_php (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Wie kann ich in einer XSD-Datei erkennen welche Elemente als Pflichtfelder definiert sind und zwingend einen Wert enthalten müssen und welche nicht?!

Was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe sind Felder die folgende Angabe enthalten:

```
minOccurs="0"
```
verstehe ich das richtig, handelt es sich hier um einen Wert der nicht zwingend vorhanden sein muss? Was ist, wenn überhaupt keine Angabe bei einem Element steht?


----------



## deepthroat (24. Juli 2009)

Hi.





unrealzero_php hat gesagt.:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Wie kann ich in einer XSD-Datei erkennen welche Elemente als Pflichtfelder definiert sind und zwingend einen Wert enthalten müssen und welche nicht?!


Siehe z.B. http://www.w3schools.com/Schema/schema_complex_indicators.asp


unrealzero_php hat gesagt.:


> Was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe sind Felder die folgende Angabe enthalten:
> 
> ```
> minOccurs="0"
> ...


Kann man das denn noch anders verstehen: das Element muss mind. 0 mal vorhanden sein...

Gruß


----------

